# Mj helped heal ?



## RAR. (Jan 20, 2010)

To all this thread my already exisit. Sorry if it does.  Wanted to make sure the thread gets enough traffic from everyone. It might need to be in the medical area but was looking for the traffic. Would like to take info into what ailments, sickness's or dieases's that cannibas has either helped you to get over, or healed you. There seems to be alot of info in regards to recreation but not much medically. People in the medical industry need their data or so they say. If it comes from us it will show their is medical evidence of a natural herbal medicinal plant, which we all know is the truth. Plus also it can give members and guests info into natural alternative help, medically speaking. If we could all be accurate with the ailment and type of cannibas that helped the problem,This might be very useful in the education of why cannibas is medically useful. The herb still has negative feed back except from those who have received help from the plant,all others are closed minded until it hits close at home and no other prescription drugs seem to help. I will start. In the next post.


----------



## RAR. (Jan 20, 2010)

Helped to heal upper respirtory infection, some call it sinutis, cold or flu depending the doc. Their was immediate help in reduction of fever, and body aches. I was better within 6 to 10 hours. This was a severe case of flu with temp around 102. The knowledge of cannibas used was a indica, mainly street mj. Hopefully this will be a start.


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 20, 2010)

RAR. said:
			
		

> Helped to heal upper respirtory infection, some call it sinutis, cold or flu depending the doc. Their was immediate help in reduction of fever, and body aches. I was better within 6 to 10 hours. This was a severe case of flu with temp around 102. The knowledge of cannibas used was a indica, mainly street mj. Hopefully this will be a start.



Same here. A month or so ago I woke up with a bad flu, chill's, ached all over, weak, fever the whole nine. I treated with a constant supply of cannabis, meaning when the effect started to wear off or was worn off i medicated again. Eased all pain to a very manageable level to almost no pain and like RAR was saying, I was over it in 8-10 hours for the most part and felt completely fine by the next morning maybe early morning. In fact, I treated the same way with a cold that came on this weekend and in two days i was fine only expelling clear mucus on the 3rd day. I took no OTC nothing, just treated with cannabis.  

I treat for back pain, asthma, stress, anxiety among other things. I've had leg pain for years off and on like growing pains maybe not as bad but best way to describe it and I don't have any pain any longer from this. All without harmful side effects, chemicals or anything else they try and poison you with that does nothing. 

Also, hemp oil has been proven time and again to cure cancer among a vast majority of other medical problems and has been labeled as a possible cure all.  hxxp://www.phoenixtears.ca/ go here for more info. If you haven't been following Rick Simpson's hemp oil and how many have cured themselves, this is going to blow your mind and you will be happy and angry all at the same time. 

The cannabis plant is by far more important as medicine and as a renewable natural usable resource than it is a plant to just get high from. getting high safely while curing is a huge bonus however and doesn't make it suck.          

EDIT at DonJones request.

If you are sick with a virus and this is just my experience. What i did was find the most Indica strain I could find, "couch lock", whatever you want to call it to get the job done. Rest is important and the Indica's are excellent for allowing that. I can only guess that the good rest is what builds the strength back. Honestly, I used 400.00 an ounce cannabis and 120.00 an ounce cannabis and i honestly couldn't tell a difference other than the Kind bud was clean and mean green and lasted a little longer, I think it was White Widow. 

I only smoked it, mainly rolled or out of a glass pipe. I don't care for a vaporizer but i am sure you can eat it as well and get the same relief? Definitely not a cure but you can cut maybe 4-7 day's day's off a cold or flu, at least it did for me twice so far. 

I am not growing yet, still learning but I'm real close but I will be growing the Indica's for healing and the Sativas for and up lifting social medicine. 

Hope this helps. Also, with the Hemp Oil, the heavy Indicas are best for that as well. The Oil is the real cure for the serious ailments.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2010)

RAR there is an excellent resource post in another section of this forum. It doesn't get the "traffic" you are looking for because the focus here is on growing. There are forums out there where the main focus IS the medical benefits of MJ. I was just visiting one last night that is mentioned here in Granny Storm Crows thread in the MMJ sub forum here. It has over 150 pages of links. Granny sent me a clean copy of the file to forward to two cancer patient friends. Nice lady.

That said, here's my experience.....
It helps tremendously with my migraines. They were so severe that I had lesions on my brain visible on a MRI and they suspected MS at first. Of course I also got rid of unnecessary stress in my life at the same time... you gota hit an issue from all sides. 

I've also had extremely high ocular pressure for years but I've never been officially been diagnosed with glaucoma because I don't display loss of vision field. The ophthalmologist just shook his head in wonder for seven years in a row and said "come back again next year - that'll be $500 please". I stopped coming back about 4 years ago...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, pain, appatite stimulant,sleep disorder


----------



## DonJones (Jan 20, 2010)

OldHippieChick,

My ex-wife and niece both suffer from migraines.   What varieties do you find most effective for relieving them?

Glaucoma is one of the universally acknowledged condition that is best treated with MJ.  Do you know what varieties work best for that?

Do you see any difference in smoking it or vaporizing it?

Thank you for your information, it will surely help them and others who read it.  Maybe you could just edit your post and add the information there so it would all be together for everyone.
Great smoking .


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey don my wife has Migraines as well and the dankity dank helps her also...not sure what type she has but I know when she used to get them I wld stay far away from her...seems MJ also helps her with a hang over...


----------



## DonJones (Jan 20, 2010)

jackson1,

Can you please edit your post and add information on what varieties were most effective for which condition as well as do you smoke, vap or both and what difference do you see between different methods to ingest it?

That way it is all together.

Thank you for helping.

Great smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 20, 2010)

Hamster Lewis,

Amen to avoiding being around anyone with migraines.  It seems like just breathing makes the pain worse.  And don't even try to talk to them or turn the lights on -- much less bump the bed or where ever they are resting and trying to get rid of the migraine.  

Thanks for sharing. I find that most people how have never been closely involved with migraines have little or no idea how debilitating they are.  I know I didn't for the first several years we were together.

Great smoking.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Hamster Lewis,
> 
> Amen to avoiding being around anyone with migraines.  It seems like just breathing makes the pain worse.  And don't even try to talk to them or turn the lights on -- much less bump the bed or where ever they are resting and trying to get rid of the migraine.
> 
> ...



Exactly....I had never known anyone with them till I met my wife...if she got a bad one before she started smoking weed it was game over for her that day/night...now she puffs a lil bit and the migraine subsides...


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 20, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Hamster Lewis,
> 
> Amen to avoiding being around anyone with migraines.  It seems like just breathing makes the pain worse.  And don't even try to talk to them or turn the lights on -- much less bump the bed or where ever they are resting and trying to get rid of the migraine.
> 
> ...



my ex-wife had major migraines. i was never able to tell if she was actually in pain or just didnt want to deal with me.  i should have offered her some chronic.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

I feel like weed makes me less stressed which helps me with my blood sugar levels..It really helps with naeusea and the muscle pain/every cell in the body that the high blood sugar effects...Also helps with tension headaches and cramps.  I prefer Kush for healing.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> my ex-wife had major migraines. i was never able to tell if she was actually in pain or just didnt want to deal with me.  i should have offered her some chronic.



Might hve saved your marriage....now only you can tell us if that is a good or bad thing...lol
I tried so hard to save my first marriage but looking back now I am soooo glad it ended....my current wife trumps my past in every single way...not even close...


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 20, 2010)

I use it for vascular pain control and for sleep. I am hoping to grow something that's really got some couch-lock for heavy pain relief and sleep. I can tell you that I gave up heavy pharmaceuticals (Oxy, Dilauded) a year ago and only use weed now, and it works far better because I don't feel spacey the next day. I had no life on heavy pharmaceuticals. I was a zombie. Now I'm just normal again. As for types, I prefer Indicas for pain relief and sleep. Sativas are the most fun, I love them the best, but they get me too energized to sleep. But great for daytime pain relief.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I use it for vascular pain control and for sleep. I am hoping to grow something that's really got some couch-lock for heavy pain relief and sleep. I can tell you that I gave up heavy pharmaceuticals (Oxy, Dilauded) a year ago and only use weed now, and it works far better because I don't feel spacey the next day. I had no life on heavy pharmaceuticals. I was a zombie. Now I'm just normal again. As for types, I prefer Indicas for pain relief and sleep. Sativas are the most fun, I love them the best, but they get me too energized to sleep. But great for daytime pain relief.



I hear ya mm...I am still looking for a great Sativa...I hve found a cpl good couch lock highs...just not the energetic/up trippy high....hell I went to bed last night not because of choice but because the bud I was smoking said nighty night to me....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 20, 2010)

Back in my teens, I suffered from chronic normalcy.  Mind-numbing boringness day after day without end.  High school, working at Micky D... 

So we turned to crime.  We would hang out in front of liquor stores, trying to get someone to buy us alcohol.  It worked every time.  It wasn't long before we started smoking cigarettes.  Having become addicted to alcohol and nicotine, we became easy marks for the grass pushers.  It was cheaper and lots more fun. $20/oz!  And you didn't have to drive to Wisconsin to get it!

As I aged, I started feeling odd pains in the morning, when it rained... I got to the point where I could predict the weather from my aches and pains!  And every time I bought mj, the price had gone up again.  

I stumbled on this web site almost 2 years ago and found out how to order magic beans and have them magically appear in the mailbox.  I also learned what to do with the magic beans and how to make them grow big, beautiful buds that would cost thousands of $$ to buy.  To my wife, who lives with chronic back pain, I became a hero.  Now she's so opinionated about what strain to grow next, I've had to block the seedbanks using the computer parental controls.  After all, I'm the one that sprouts and mixes soil and waters the plants and tries out the hempy buckets and asks the questions about dwc.  And, although I can't diagnose any of the multitude of growing issues, I do know people who can :hubba:.

My name is Art and I'm a marijuanholic.  I'm happy and I live in peace.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

High Art...welcome to the group....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL...Art!  My Mom used to get realy bad migranes when I was a little kid.  One time my brother and I had to carry her to the car, and my brother drove her to the hospital, he was only like 13 or 14 maybe, but our mom could not even walk she was in such bad pain.  They would give her a shot of something at the hospital that made her happy again...that was some scarey stuff I guess I was like 8 probably.  I wish she would have smoked a little, her brother always offered, but Jesus wouldn't let her


----------



## DonJones (Jan 21, 2010)

Legalize freedom,

We all know people that could be helped easily and in comparison to pharm meds, inexpensively.  Unfortunately their uninformed prejudices make them totally unapproachable about the truth of MJ's ability to help them.

Great smoking.


----------



## FUM (Jan 21, 2010)

I have chronic pain all over. I have had 6 major  and 2 orthoscopic surgeries on L hand with wrist fusion. I have had 3 major surgeries om R hand and there not done. That's 6 mo.s in a cast, 6mo.s PT. I'm about ready for new hips and knees. My back hurts so bad some days that pain pill won't work. Let's not forget the migraine. Before I received my medical card my Dr.had me on morphine30mg,Oxycontin10mg.,hydrocodone10mg.,flexaril, and I smoked some but could not afford MJ all the time. BINGO!!! When I received my MJ card from OMMP I asked my Dr. (different doctor) for Methadone. He said OK and I received 360 10mg. pr.mo. Green blessings came and I to have no more Migraines. I still have all the body pain, but not as intense as before I got my card. I have cut back almost half of my scrip. Good thing cause when my Dr. found out that I was on OMMP. Bam!!!He kicked me to the curb. Smoke MJ and no pain pills and find a new Dr. Well I have a nice stash that will carry me for a few mo.s Green blessings to you all.Peace out
PS drinking plenty water relieves much pain.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 21, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I wish she would have smoked a little, her brother always offered, but Jesus wouldn't let her


  I think JZ gets a lot of crap/credit for the "rules" middle management makes up as they go. :holysheep:

Having never been a Connoisseur of the different strains of MJ, I can only say this about MJ for the treatment of  migraines....

To treat a migraine you have to change the brain wave pattern quickly. The natural way to do this is to go to sleep and wake up again. Picture in your mind how your computer can just get all locked up and the only way to get it to do anything is to shut down and reboot. Thats what sleep does for a migraine. The problem is it's pretty hard to go to sleep with severe pain. Without going into detail about my personal journey....... I'd say give the person suffering the most intense couch lock knock out pass out dope you got..... put them to bed with a cold damp cloth on their head.... black out the windows and turn off the noise and get the hell out of there. 

Don't be fooled into thinking it's like a really bad headache.... a migraine is much more akin to a stroke than a headache. The damage it causes in the brain may or may not be apparent to a layman in cognative ability, behavior, or physical symptoms, but it's really really easy to spot on a MRI or CT Scan. The good news is that contrary to popular assumption - if you can cut down the damage and severity of migraines, most of the lesions can and do repair themselves over time. The bad news is that no doctor or neurologist I ever met helped me.... they just stressed me out more, drained my wallet and milked my insurance co for every test known to man. 

I got help from my opthomologist who gave me a xerox copy of an article about 6-8 years ago. I wish I could say I still had the copy of the article.... it was very empowering as it gave me permission to take on some of the responsibility for the triggers that resulted in migraines. Basically the article said that a migraine can often be triggered by a persons thought process and that if we can change our reaction to stresses or triggers, we can limit the number of attacks that escalate to debilitating headaches. We all have heard the saying - change your thoughts and you change your world. Well that's not just hippy mumbo jumbo new age crap talk. Those words have legs. 

No need to go on further as sharing my personal journey MIGHT give someone else just enough information to be dangerous to their loved one who suffers. But I will just end in saying that doctors don't really give a crap and I don't have a lot of respect for the medical field as a whole. They have perpetuated a fraud and taken hostages and baffled us with ** and blinded us with brilliance. There is little motivation on their part to raise up their hands and admit they can't fix migraines - when a Topamax injection and a trip to the doctor can help put a dent in the mortgage payment. 

Rant over.

Daily low dose use of any med grade weed is enough to help keep ocular pressure in check. This does nothing to help with middle age vision loss but it seems to help keep the permanent vision field loss associated with glaucoma in check. My step mother does the drops every night to treat her pressure. I smoke a joint every evening. SSDD.


----------



## RAR. (Jan 21, 2010)

To all this is good positive feed back. I would like to find the link to the site that has all the medicinal remedies that mj helps with. It would be nice if we could have a stickie dropped In our medicinal area, as reference to the healing abilities of mj. I think docs call it their test placebo's and they use that as data to prescribe meds, under the supervision of pharmacutical scientist.   Who knows we mighy have some docs and pharm scntst, open their minds a little, after seeing positive data. Thanks to all


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

RAR check out Granny Storm Crows site, it is linked here in the Medical section of MP.  I think it's probably the biggest database fro medical mj on the web.  I know that I could spend days there the last time I checked it out.  Lots of info!


OHC I think my moms migraines must have been stress related, because she doesn't have them nearly as much as she did when us boys were around.  She had her hands full raising boys, working 2 jobs, and going to college, we were very poor, and she was doing it all on her own.  I do know what you mean about being more than just a headache...I've never had one but, the pain for my mom was so severe that she would sometimes vomit from it.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

> My name is Art and I'm a marijuanholic. I'm happy and I live in peace.



Me too, to both Art, but my name is not Art.

I use MJ for Insomnia due to Arthritis.  It eases the pain, it helps the eyes stay closed.  I am fortunate that I live in a Medical MJ state.  I also recomend the "Storm Crow" links.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

I would like to think it helps with my seizure disorder.  

On the subjust of migranes, I've recently learned that they are classified in the seizure family now.  Quite interesting for sure.  

The only headaches I suffer from are tension headaches, and a rambunctious 5 yr old.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 21, 2010)

SmokinMom,

As much as we all love our children, do you think the rambunctious 5 year old *might* have something to do with the tension headaches?  I know the kids weren't the only stressors, but a lot of the time it was closely related.  But even with all of the stress, I still would keep them.  It is correct that our children are our blessing to cherish, mold, guide and then turn loose of.  And the hardest is to turn loose of them.


great smoking.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

:giggle: 

Oh yes.  This one's a stinker.  However, I woke with the headache and hadn't seen him since last night.  I'd sell him if I could.   Any takers?

:rofl: 

Just kidding, I think.


----------

